# Metal detecting trip.



## birdman1 (Oct 4, 2009)

I would like to get together with a few other "GON" folks this winter and do some metal detecting to seach for buried treasure i have a few places we can go or if you have a place we can go there also, might find some rocks too just let me no folks, Georgia is full of history about 6-8 inchs deep you just never no what you are going to find could be on the surface, native american, revolutionary war period, spainish items the sky is the limit.


----------



## Ducks4Me (Oct 4, 2009)

Im in but some of the places I got in Greensboro are gonna be off limits during deer season.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 4, 2009)

My brother bought an old early 1800's house in Meriwether county that has several out buildings. Might be an interesting place to look. I don't own a detector yet but I can get one. 1/8th Cherokee here . My grandmother was half.


----------



## birdman1 (Oct 4, 2009)

Sounds good guys i should have stated after deer season, But any time after is great for me, mr dave if you need a detector i can get you one.


----------



## birdman1 (Oct 4, 2009)

*detecting*



Ducks4Me said:


> Im in but some of the places I got in Greensboro are gonna be off limits during deer season.



sounds good you just let me know.


----------



## birdman1 (Oct 4, 2009)

*detecting*



Ducks4Me said:


> Im in but some of the places I got in Greensboro are gonna be off limits during deer season.



lots of revolutionary war artifacts still to be found out in that area.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 4, 2009)

I don't have a metal detector, but I'd like to go if ya'll are in middle Georgia.


----------



## Jack Flynn (Oct 4, 2009)

I'll go for that! Here's  some pics of the last 3 HOT months. The big timber rattler was the end of todays hunt. I almost stepped on him 20 ft from the truck but my ground shark made it's mark. I've got a lot of places to hunt "when" the grass dies in several weeks that I aquired permission to hunt over the summer. I love shootin coins but will hunt anything....


----------



## Ducks4Me (Oct 4, 2009)

I like to look for coins too. I am fairly new to metal detecting but have found a few coins but nothing realy great.


----------



## Ytka (Oct 4, 2009)

Sorry to hijack the thread, but what's a good entry level detector? I am interested in getting into it, but don't want to spend a fortune on something that I may or may not like.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 4, 2009)

Ytka said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread, but what's a good entry level detector? I am interested in getting into it, but don't want to spend a fortune on something that I may or may not like.



There are so many to choose from,but I'd say a good all around starter detector would be a tesoro cibola or the tesoro vaquero.


birdman...set a date and place and I'll do my best to be there


----------



## birdman1 (Oct 5, 2009)

Jeff Raines said:


> There are so many to choose from,but I'd say a good all around starter detector would be a tesoro cibola or the tesoro vaquero.
> 
> 
> birdman...set a date and place and I'll do my best to be there



i agree


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 5, 2009)

I just bought my 1st detector last week from another member on Woody's...I'd like to start out with a group so I can learn the curve and my machine.  Thanks


----------



## Ducks4Me (Oct 5, 2009)

Boneboy Im not the most experienced detector but you can go with me sometime if you would like.


----------



## the r.o.c. (Oct 5, 2009)

i inherited one from my father-in-laws estate.  i dont know anything about it.  if you go by dials and such, it must be a good one.  ive played around with it in the back yard, but would be very interested in learning more about detecting.  some of our mountian land around white co, smithgall woods still has gold in the ground and streams.


----------



## Ytka (Oct 5, 2009)

I would be interested in meeting up to learn the ropes, even if I don't have a detector by then.


----------



## bulletproof1510 (Oct 5, 2009)

Which parts of Middle GA. I have done some and had great finds.


----------



## kingofthehill (Oct 5, 2009)

what was the earliest year on those coins did ya find?


----------



## Ducks4Me (Oct 5, 2009)

I dont know if this is against the rules so you can remove this admins if it is but a good metal detecting and treasure site is treasure quest.


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Oct 6, 2009)

Just thought this would be interesting reading ..... I'm sure this is not the only "lost treasure" in the world, and Georgia has many stories of lost gold to keep the juices flowing.


Jobless Man Uncovers Gold Hoard with Metal Detector

An unemployed man has unearthed the largest hoard of Anglo-Saxon gold ever found with the help of his metal detector. Experts are now calculating its value—a process that could take more than a year because of its size.

Terry Herbert from Burntwood, Staffordshire, stumbled on the hoard in a private field with his trusty 14-year-old metal detector. Over five days in July, the 55-year-old dug up a fortune on the farmland near to his home. The find was declared as treasure by coroner Andrew Haigh, which means the cache will be offered for sale after it is valued.

More than 1,500 pieces of treasure—including around 11lbs of gold and 5.5lbs of silver—has now been uncovered. Archaeologists believe the hoard dates back to the seventh century and may have belonged to Saxon royalty. Among the riches are warfare paraphernalia, including sword pommel caps and hilt plates, often inlaid with precious stones.

Leslie Webster, former keeper at the British Museum's Department of Prehistory and Europe, said the find would "alter our perceptions of Anglo-Saxon England as radically, if not more so, as the Sutton Hoo discoveries."

"(It is) absolutely the equivalent of finding a new Lindisfarne Gospels or Book of Kells," he said.

Dr Kevin Leahy, national finds adviser from the Portable Antiquities Scheme, added that while the quantity of gold was amazing, the craftsmanship was "consummate. Its origins are clearly the very highest-levels of Saxon aristocracy or royalty," he said. "It belonged to the elite."

For more information, read the full story on SkyNews.com.


----------



## birdman1 (Oct 6, 2009)

I read that also great find and story.


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 6, 2009)

Ducks4Me said:


> Boneboy Im not the most experienced detector but you can go with me sometime if you would like.



I appreciate the invite!  Probably best to wait til after hunting season!


----------



## Ducks4Me (Oct 6, 2009)

I got some places around here we can go that wont interfear with hunters. I know where some good ball fields and stuff are and most stuff is surface finds that you dont rally have to dig for. Just covered by grass.


----------



## Rock Hopper (Oct 10, 2009)

*Sounds good...*

I'm up for a trip or two after the season is over.  I used to go quite a bit, but I haven't been out much with my detector lately (kids, job, mortgage - the full catastrophe LOL).  I'd like to get back into it now that my kids are older.

Keep us posted...


----------



## mamatried (Oct 11, 2009)

Rock Hopper, is that a brunton compass in the pic?


----------



## Rock Hopper (Oct 11, 2009)

*Brunton*

Actually it's a cheap knockoff of an antique compass. I didn't find it (or any of the other instruments in the photo).  It was given to me as a gift and I thought it looked good on display even though it isn't worth all that much.  I did find all of the coins, rings and Civil War bullets, though.  It's quite a feeling to dig up a bullet and know that the last person to touch it was most likely a Civil War soldier.  Finding something like that will hook you for life...


----------



## MossyOak (Oct 12, 2009)

*Detecting*

Between myself and Jeff Raines we have found alot of civilwar stuff 
I would be interested in hooking up with you fellas, now that deer season has kicked in its hard to find any huntable spots without a risk of getting shot 
but i do know of acouple places that deer hunters cant tread.

BY the way, best dectector to use in my oppion is: 
WHITES MXT 

Mossy


----------



## daisy102998 (Nov 3, 2009)

A friend of mine found a Hessian Revolutionary war button in Cuthbert, GA .  I thought that was neat.


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 3, 2009)

must be getting closer to some detecting time...I'm feeling the gravitational pull to the metal tabs of beer cans!


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Nov 18, 2009)

i got a tesoro i mostly relic hunt around lovejoy for civil war stuff.I like to get out and find some stuff.Good exercise to  maybe hook up with some of yall.


----------



## Slingblade (Nov 18, 2009)

rodney carpenter said:


> i inherited one from my father-in-laws estate.  i dont know anything about it.  if you go by dials and such, it must be a good one.  ive played around with it in the back yard, but would be very interested in learning more about detecting.  some of our mountian land around white co, smithgall woods still has gold in the ground and streams.



You should be able to do an internet search using the name and model # of the detector and find a manual that will tell you all about the controls.  Most of the land up that way has at least some gold on it; you might get lucky and stumble upon a vein.  Beautiful country up that way.


----------



## cetaws6 (Nov 18, 2009)

might be a little off topic but i'm looking for a used metal detector to get me started if anyone knows of one.


----------



## rockdawg (Nov 19, 2009)

I would be interested in joining in on a trip. I purchased a Fisher 1266 a few years back to look for some Civil War stuff with a friend of mine. Not long after I got it, the land we had access to turned into a subdivision. 

I did find one Minne ball and a mule shoe in a trench line while we had the chance.

It has been in the closet ever since. I'd love to dust it off and try it again. I'll be checking back often on this thread for a date and time if I could join in.


----------



## Jranger (Nov 19, 2009)

I would also like to get into this at some point. A buddy of mine showed me a 12 lb shot he found the other day while hunting one of his spots. I wish he would take me there...


----------



## djackson67 (Nov 19, 2009)

Always been interested in detecting but never the time.
i ran across a new find that i'm going to look at a little closer. not sure of the time frame, but there is no wood present nor metal or glass laying around like most old homes, but, have obvious signs of 2 home places about 200 yards apart, all that's there is a pile of rock's on both sites that are colapsed fire places, an old stone-lined well and a few other things, that i haven't figured out what they are yet.
Taking my detector in this week end just to play around,
I'll let ya know if i come across anything.
Anything you guys might know of i might look for?
Obvious metal stuff or artifacts, but i'm talking about something they would had built, or done, to help me map the homesite out better.


----------



## msm (Nov 20, 2009)

*detecting*



rockdawg said:


> I would be interested in joining in on a trip. I purchased a Fisher 1266 a few years back to look for some Civil War stuff with a friend of mine. Not long after I got it, the land we had access to turned into a subdivision.
> 
> I did find one Minne ball and a mule shoe in a trench line while we had the chance.
> 
> It has been in the closet ever since. I'd love to dust it off and try it again. I'll be checking back often on this thread for a date and time if I could join in.



fisher 1266 one of the best relic machines of all time none of that silly target i.d screens. found many cilvil war relics over the years with a 1265 and 1266


----------



## stickslinger76 (Nov 24, 2009)

If there is anyone in northest GA that has a place to detect I would love to have someone to detect with. I have almost given up detecting because of not having any place to detect. I have found a few out of place things though. I found a musket ball in Rabun county, a long way from anything to do with the civil war. And found a New Orleans token buried in the woods in Habersham.


----------



## huntingonthefly (Nov 26, 2009)

I always wanted a metal detector since a child. What would be a good one to pick up the broadest range of items including coins of all metals. I notice BASS PRO SHOPS has a Bounty Hunter Sharpshooter II on sale for 199.00- reg. price 299.00 - plus comes with a free kit of stuff worth 160.00. Is this a good choice for a beginner and a poor man to boot? If not, I would appreciate any advice as to a quality metal detector that a novice can use rather easily.


----------



## stickslinger76 (Nov 26, 2009)

One of the most popular good detectors is the garrett ace 250. they usually run 212.00 new. Or if you want a used one I have bought two detectors off of treasurenet.com and got a really good deals on both.


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 30, 2009)

Doing any good yet? Rock Hopper thats a nice looking collection ya got there!!!!! And I get chills finding the Civil War relics....you just wonder about the last person there!!!!
My late husband and I metal detected for many yrs. TN and GA mostly. This was before they banned so many sites off the interstates esp. I have a Bandido II and Stingray (for the beach/underwater). They both work very well, any repairs done on the Bandido is lifetime guaranteed and they work well with you. The best thing you can do is get the best earphones money can buy. It'll be your bread and butter on the pickup for sure. Haven't hunted in a couple yrs. wonder where my batteries are??????


----------



## luvd-de-woods (Dec 5, 2009)

I am up for some trips,got started when i was in Savannah,but now live in Middle Georgia.Found some Confederate and Union bullets around Purysburg,Sc picket spots. Mainly coinshooting lately,even thats hard to find places LEGAL to hunt... Lets Go!! anyone up for it?


----------



## birdman1 (Dec 21, 2009)

*metal detecting outing*

Anyone still interested in getting togeather any time after the first of the year sounds good to me, We need to just put our heads togeather and come up with some places i know alot of you have place's i have several also that we can go to so just PM me if interested and i will give you my phone number, I am interested in trying to start a detector club for the middle georgia to north georgia area , we could possiable meet in athens, just an idea right now until i speak with some of you, look forward to hearing from each of you, have a blessed day.


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm still interested in getting together for some detecting...all focus is on my schedule though!   Hopefully I'll have some free weekends in early spring.


----------



## themartaman (Dec 31, 2009)

Count me in. By the way the cache found in the uk is being claimed by the pope. Belonged to the church. If and when you find a big cache you don't tell anyone. People hired by the IRS send them news of such finds and it better be on your income tax return.


----------



## Gary Mercer (Jan 10, 2010)

I would love to go with someone who could teach me how to use this old Tessoro I have.
I used to be in a deer club that had several old home places on it.  Could probably find some neat stuff around those.
I could probably get permission to detect on the property.


----------



## DDD (Jan 17, 2010)

I took my daughter today to our local park and we came up with $1.82 and had a blast!

Found 4 quarters, one of which was a 1980.  We really had a good time.

I am up for going if someone gets it together.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 18, 2010)

DDD said:


> I took my daughter today to our local park and we came up with $1.82 and had a blast!
> 
> Found 4 quarters, one of which was a 1980.  We really had a good time.
> 
> I am up for going if someone gets it together.



Driving to the park...$2.50 in gas
Metal detecting nets $1.82
Spending time with your daughter...PRICELESS


----------

